# Sauce Queen Latifah's 4 Alarm BBQ Sauce



## supervman (Jun 19, 2008)

Somethin just tells me that she knows good 'Que. 
*Queen Latifah's Four Alarm *** Kickin' BBQ Sauce
*From Queen Latifah
September 3, 2004

Queen Latifah produces and stars in the movie "The Cookout", and shared her favorite BBQ Sauce [COLOR=#3d3d3d! important][COLOR=#3d3d3d! important]recipe[/color][/color] for "cookin' out" on the grill.






*Ingredients*

<LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">1/2 cup of ketchup <LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">1/4 cup dark molasses <LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">1 cup smoke-flavored BBQ sauce <LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">2 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce <LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">1 teaspoon of [COLOR=#3d3d3d! important][COLOR=#3d3d3d! important]Tabasco [COLOR=#3d3d3d! important]sauce[/color][/color][/color] (or as much as you can handle) <LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">1 teaspoon of dry mustard <LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">2 teaspoons [COLOR=#3d3d3d! important][COLOR=#3d3d3d! important]lemon [COLOR=#3d3d3d! important]juice[/color][/color][/color] <LI cUf0q="0" X7GgI="0">4 tablespoons of olive oil 
*Directions*

Combine all ingredients in a medium saucepan and bring to a simmer. Cook over low heat for 10 minutes.

Brush it on chicken, ribs or brisket while [COLOR=#3d3d3d! important][COLOR=#3d3d3d! important]cooking[/color][/color]. Brush again with sauce just before serving or serve extra sauce on the side.


Recipe courtesy of Queen Latifah and GMA's Food Stylist, Karen Pickus


----------

